# [gelöst]lopp cd automatisch enbinden

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe schon sehr lange Zeit Images automatisch beim Systemstart eingebunden. Jetzt habe ich einige Monate nicht mehr danach gesehen. Heute wollte ich auf eines der Images zugreifen und habe festgestellt, das sie nicht mehr gemountet werden.

flammenflitzer linux #cat /etc/conf.d/modules

```
modules="ehci_hcd loop asus_atk0110 i2c-nforce2 eeprom vboxdrv vboxnetflt vboxnetadp acpi-cpufreq vhba rtc-cmos firewire-net coretemp adt7475"

module_loop_args="max_loop=30"
```

flammenflitzer linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep LOOP

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=m
```

flammenflitzer linux # cat /etc/fstab | grep loop

```

/home/olaf/*/Images/*/*/*CD1.iso /mnt/loopcd1   iso9660   iocharset=utf8,ro,user,noauto,loop=/dev/loop0 0 0

/home/olaf/*/Images/*/*/*CD2.iso /mnt/loopcd2   iso9660   iocharset=utf8,ro,user,noauto,loop=/dev/loop1 0 0

usw.
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # mount -o loop /home/olaf/*/Images/*/*/*CD1.iso /mnt/loopcd1

mount: warning: /mnt/loopcd1 seems to be mounted read-only.
```

```
flammenflitzer olaf # mount -o loop /home/olaf/*/Images/*/*/*CD2.iso /mnt/loopcd2

mount: warning: /mnt/loopcd2 seems to be mounted read-only.
```

Manuelles mounten funktioniert.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Apr 06, 2012 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Schorchgrinder

Sollte in den logs nicht etwas stehen, wenn mount aus der fstab fehlschlägt?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Der macht doch genau das was du konfiguriert hast.   :Wink: 

Du hast in den fstab Zeilen "noauto" drin stehen. Das bedeutet das er keinen automatischen mount machen soll. Schreib da mal "auto" anstatt "noauto" hin. Dann wird das auch beim starten eingebunden.

Sebastian

----------

## flammenflitzer

Kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, das ich das geändert habe. Total übersehen. Peinlich. Danke. MfG

----------

